# Alone, void



## AlieNiZeD

Hello, I'm new on these forums and I've seen that many people have been helped. I'd like to know how to translate next two sentences into tagalog:

* It's just me. Alone.
* I don't know what or who can fill my void.

Context: your relationship ended and you're single again.

Thanks!


----------



## niernier

Here is my translation:


It's just me.   Ako lang ito.

Alone   Nag-iisa.


I suppose void here means loneliness or emptiness. 


I don't know  Hindi ko alam

what  ano

or  o

who  sino

fill  punan (best word I can think of)

my void  aking pagiisa


Together, these phrases form the sentence,

Ako lang ito. Nagiisa.
Hindi ko alam kung ano o sino ang pupunan sa aking pagiisa.


----------



## AlieNiZeD

thanks alot for your prompt reply !


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

Niernier did a great translation, but I have a few suggestions.
I think "pupunan" should be "makakapunan" --- a difference of " fill in " (pupunan) vs. "can fill in" (makakapunan).
Also, "nagiisa" is usually separated by a hyphen as in "nag-iisa".
Finally, if you allow me a little poetic license, may I suggest :

Nandirito ako, nag-iisa sa aking lumbay.
Hindi ko alam kung sino o ano ang makalulunas sa aking kalungkutan.

English : Here I am, alone in my sorrows.
            I know neither who nor what will heal my loneliness.
>>>>>>>>>>

Good luck!

Gary


----------



## Ajura

Alone-Nagiisa
Void-Kawalan


----------



## niernier

Good suggestion. DotterKat, aminin mo, manunulat ka ng mga nobela ano?! 


Here goes:
Ako lang ito. Nag-iisa.
Hindi ko alam kung ano o sino ang makapupunan sa aking pag-iisa.


I admit I suck at thinking what verb tense to use for the root word "punan"


----------



## Wacky...

"Punan" is not the root word. It's supposed to be "puno"
"Punan" is just a shortened "punu_an_"

The verb then, should be "makapupuno."


----------

